# 100th post karma Giveaway



## shinny (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi All,

 Since this is my 100th post in this wonderful community, I thought I would do a small karma giveaway to give back.

Here are the rules, they're easy:

Enter by posting a simple "I'm in"

On January 30th, I will use a random number generator and pick a number. The number picked will be between the total number of posts in the thread, except mine (#1) of course. (Example: If there are 40 posts, I will have the generator pick between 2 and 40). Who ever has that post number will win. I will post the winning number so everyone can see who won. The winner will have to PM their name and address to me so I can ship the apron to them. I will ship it and provide, via PM, the tracking number. I hope everyone understands and I explained it well enough.

.

Now, the small karma gift is a Weber Apron. 

Like I said, it's a small karma (it's all I have right now) and I hope to make another 100 posts in less time than this one.

Good Luck,

Shinny


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 20, 2014)

"I'm in"

Thanks.


----------



## treym64 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## joopster (Jan 20, 2014)

Sure, I'm IN


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## smokering90 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in.

Cool idea by the way!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 20, 2014)

count me in...  "I'm In"


----------



## dougmays (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## bassman (Jan 20, 2014)

"I'm in"


----------



## meddling kids (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## mike65 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm im


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh,yes. I am sooo in . . .


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 20, 2014)

This is awesome!  I'm in!

Mel


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in but don't need an apron. If you draw my number, give it to whoever posts next.


----------



## ibbones (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll say it, I'm in.


----------



## johnschmitt (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## mrh (Jan 21, 2014)

I am in too,,,,,,,,  Thanks!!

Mark


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2014)

"I'm in"

Thanks Shinny, Awesome idea. Thumbs Up   WHB


----------



## ajbert (Jan 21, 2014)

Great thing to do!  Kudos!

I'm not in but just wanted to say I appreciate what you are doing!


----------



## bob the griller (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## 1finder (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in

Thanks


----------



## frog1369 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in!

Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2014)

I could use an apron...I'm In...JJ


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in!  Thanks for the thought.


----------



## smoke slinger (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in and thanks


----------



## polishmeat (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm In!!!

Martin


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in.........thanks..

Brad


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jan 22, 2014)

sure why not...I'm in.


----------



## scsim13 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in! Thank you.


----------



## asfastasitgets (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in, but would like to pass my gift to the next poster, as well. 

What's an 'apron'? :D

^^^***75th post Karma giveaway!!!*** :) lol


----------



## kettleq (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## catavalon21 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## link (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in!

Very nice of you.


----------



## turnersdad (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in....... ShoneyBoy


----------



## rlk438 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm in   

Now I will have to go see how many post I'm up to ;-)


----------



## skizz (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 25, 2014)

rlk438 said:


> I'm in
> 
> Now I will have to go see how many post I'm up to ;-)


There is a number count in the top right hand corner of each post.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in
Thanks!!!


----------



## rdwhahb (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## deuce (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## californiadan (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## chuckles (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## db28472 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## joopster (Jan 26, 2014)

If I win  I will sell the prize...


----------



## smokin phil (Jan 26, 2014)

"I'm in"


----------



## imabadman (Jan 27, 2014)

I'M IN!


----------



## grimm5577 (Jan 27, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## jtstitzel (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## shinny (Jan 29, 2014)

Just a bump since tomorrow is the day. I will hit the number generator around 9:00 p.m. EST to pick the winner.

Good luck,

Shinny


----------



## zimmernole (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## 801driver (Jan 29, 2014)

I would like to be in.  Thanks for doing this, even if I do not win, it is fun to have a chance.


----------



## kdgsmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

"I'm in" there like swim wear!! New member here


----------



## bigsmoken (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm In


----------



## shinny (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all,

Thanks for entering the 100th post Karma. I ran the number generator and the winning post belongs to Bassman, congrats. I have sent a pm to notify him that he won.

Thanks again everyone for looking and/or entering. It feels good to give back a little, since everyone here has given so much.

Thanks again,

Jay


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 30, 2014)

Shinny, thanks so much for adding a little twist and a fun contest to be a part of.  It was very creative of you and I think it was awesome how ya did it !  For what it's worth, I personally think it was a blast to be a part of and congrats to the winner :yahoo:   WHB


----------



## shane wood (Jan 31, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## bassman (Jan 31, 2014)

Shinny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for entering the 100th post Karma. I ran the number generator and the winning post belongs to Bassman, congrats. I have sent a pm to notify him that he won.
> 
> ...


I don't know what to say other than thanks for doing this.  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## shinny (Jan 31, 2014)

Bassman said:


> I don't know what to say other than thanks for doing this.  I really do appreciate it.


Glad to do it. It's on it's way. Check your PM for the tracking number.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Shinny, thanks for the chance.......ShoneyBoy


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm In...Thanks


----------



## phillip p smith (Feb 3, 2014)

lets all sign up!!


----------



## shinny (Feb 3, 2014)

Phillip P Smith said:


> lets all sign up!!


Everyone could have before January 30th.


----------



## phillip p smith (Feb 3, 2014)

I did not realize it was over!!   Good job!!


----------



## bassman (Feb 7, 2014)

Look what the UPS driver delivered to my door!  Thanks again, Shinny for the neat idea.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















100_3296.jpg



__ bassman
__ Feb 7, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice Bassman, now time to get er dirty...  :grilling_smilie:   Thumbs Up   WHB


----------



## shinny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks good. Like, WHB said....it's time to use it. What's on the menu this weekend?


----------



## txocelot (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in, can't help but thank everyone.


----------



## bassman (Feb 8, 2014)

Shinny said:


> Looks good. Like, WHB said....it's time to use it. What's on the menu this weekend?


Well, I'm thinking perhaps an elk roast, baby back ribs and perhaps a pork butt.  Just hoping it doesn't snow any more for a few days.


----------



## shinny (Feb 8, 2014)

Bassman said:


> Well, I'm thinking perhaps an elk roast, baby back ribs and perhaps a pork butt.  Just hoping it doesn't snow any more for a few days.


Well.....how did it turn out? I'm sure it's great and you and your family are enjoying every bite. Enjoy your weekend.

Shinny


----------



## bassman (Feb 8, 2014)

Didn't get to it today.  I may wait until next week since I forgot to take things out of the freezer.


----------

